

Show HN: Scendr - Sending a handwritten note is as easy as sending an email.  - lbr
http://www.scendr.com

======
loganrandolph
Interesting concept. Certainly makes sending hand written notes easy. Is the
UI (changing an email to a note, rather than using an app or website) enough
to differentiate this service.

~~~
lbr
I think this should be a major difference. Your normal workflow is sending
thank you notes from email. Now you can do that, but the result is a
beautifully hand written note. From anywhere.

